# Changing The Art



## MJS (Nov 27, 2009)

Many of us have been training for quite some time.  Much like anything in life, things change.  I mean the way cars are built, houses, medicine, pretty much everything, including the way the arts are taught.

So, this brings me to ask...what changes, if any, has anyone here in the Modern Arnis world, done to the art?  Are you still teaching it the way it was taught to you?  If you have made changes, what are they and why did you make them?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 27, 2009)

MJS said:


> Many of us have been training for quite some time. Much like anything in life, things change. I mean the way cars are built, houses, medicine, pretty much everything, including the way the arts are taught.
> 
> So, this brings me to ask...what changes, if any, has anyone here in the Modern Arnis world, done to the art? Are you still teaching it the way it was taught to you? If you have made changes, what are they and why did you make them?


 
Watching some old video footage from the early 80's I saw GM RP using his left hand while against those using his right. They were doing the semi-sparing which lead to later modified (* dropped leg strikes *) and was  called the Tapi-Tapi Drill.  Of course in Tapi-Tapi you can add in the leg strikes. 

I noticed that much of the old was new later for those who did not see it the first time around. 

Our club has put in some of the Balintawak into Modern Arnis, but only what Remy had there in the first place. Not always what he taught, but in how he moved himself sometimes. 

I will have to think more on the subtle changes that might have snuck in.


----------



## fangjian (Nov 27, 2009)

Modern Arnis is the first FMA I started learning.  Modern Arnis to me is a very good presentation of FMA as a whole.  Has a little bit of everything.  A couple years ago though, I started learning Teovel Balintawak, which I have began teaching more so lately than the Modern Arnis.  I currently use the Balintawak numbering and training method because it flows a little better for the single stick work I do and I do not teach the Anyos anymore either.  I have other training methods for s.d. that I find more useful, however this could be due to my limited understanding of the anyos.  I hope to continue my MA training soon though.


----------



## MJS (Nov 28, 2009)

Knife: For the most part, things are the same, although due to the LE background of some of the people in our group, various methods of attack are looked at.

Pressure Points: This has always been there, due to the fact that GM Remy, Prof. Wally Jay, and Dillman, did seminars together, worked together, etc.  However, some have expanded on this and shared it more in-depth with the people in our org.

Grappling:  Arnis does have its ground techs. however, people have worked with BJJ guys, so some of that stuff is brought over.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 28, 2009)

MJS said:


> Knife: For the most part, things are the same, although due to the LE background of some of the people in our group, various methods of attack are looked at.
> 
> Pressure Points: This has always been there, due to the fact that GM Remy, Prof. Wally Jay, and Dillman, did seminars together, worked together, etc. However, some have expanded on this and shared it more in-depth with the people in our org.
> 
> Grappling: Arnis does have its ground techs. however, people have worked with BJJ guys, so some of that stuff is brought over.


 
MJS, 

I agree that we have added in some JJJ so people are familiar with common positions such as closed guard, open guard, half guard, spider guard, side control, mount, and some basics, but I always try to tie it to a technique that was shown standing and concepts of the Small Circle JJ of space and control.


----------



## chris arena (Nov 28, 2009)

Datu Kelly Worden has been working on a "modulated" approach to his NSI concepts. It has been introduced at his "Water & Steel" events over the past 2 years and has gone over well from those who have been exposed to it. The Modern Arnis module is Modern Arnis. The kickboxing is kickboxing. The Modified WA module, The blade module, the staff module, the Travel wrench, etc are all shown seprately. Eventually the student notices similarities in flow and movement and can interperate them into his own body movements. It's really kool, sort of a super crosstrainer for the rest of us. 

In this way the original art in each is retained and honored for what they are. What was the Professors, remains his. No need to reinvent the wheel. Other basics in kickboxing are as pure and basic. The end result is...Natural Spirit. However, as Modern Arnis goes. Nothing has changed. But the interpritation of the entire concept allows the student to really fine tune his form, sensitivity and put a realilstic view of how it works (and what doesn't). I like it.


----------



## MJS (Nov 29, 2009)

Rich Parsons said:


> MJS,
> 
> I agree that we have added in some JJJ so people are familiar with common positions such as closed guard, open guard, half guard, spider guard, side control, mount, and some basics, but I always try to tie it to a technique that was shown standing and concepts of the Small Circle JJ of space and control.


 
Absolutely!  The goal isn't the turn MA into BJJ, but instead give people an option as to what to do should they end up on the ground.  Of course, while we're working that, looking to find ways to work in the MA while still on the ground is important too.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Dec 1, 2009)

MJS said:


> So, this brings me to ask...what changes, if any, has anyone here in the Modern Arnis world, done to the art? Are you still teaching it the way it was taught to you? If you have made changes, what are they and why did you make them?


 

Oh, oh. Someone has been watching me. How have I changed what RP taught me?  Here are several off the top of my head.

Well, my method of recoiling the cane after a block or strike is totally wrist based. This came from Manong Ted Buot's instruction balintawak escrima.
I stress structure of the body far more than PR ever did, if he ever did.
The disarms are extremely leverage based rather than a combo of leverage and speed.
I tossed the empty hand anyos in favor of the Tactical Forms because of all the karate in them. Fundamentally I formed eight Tactical forms (one action a piece - TF1 is your standard trapping hand action) based on FMA hands.
I stress an alignment to my opponent where he is out of alignment to me.
My cane sparring is heavily influenced by the offensive and defensive approaches I use in karate.
I don't stress the late 90's tapi-tapi very much.
My base is RP Modern Arnis but I've really 'Dan-ized' the hell out of it. I don't think RP would get too upset. Heck - he might even be proud that I am working out things on my own...or he might roll his eyes and say "You can do that, too." (usually meaning that I was doing it wrong). 

My book _Filipino Martial Arts - The Core Basics, Structure & Essentials _delineate what I do and one can see the differences and similarities of what I was taught.

Do I do what RP taught me? No, not much any more, really. Can one see his teaching in my movement? Absolutely. One does not escape their roots that easily. Are my two core emphasis points the same as his two core emphasis points? I think so. He emphasized the hell out of tow things: the Flow and counter the counter.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## MJS (Dec 3, 2009)

Dan Anderson said:


> Oh, oh. Someone has been watching me. How have I changed what RP taught me? Here are several off the top of my head.
> 
> Well, my method of recoiling the cane after a block or strike is totally wrist based. This came from Manong Ted Buot's instruction balintawak escrima.
> I stress structure of the body far more than PR ever did, if he ever did.
> ...


 
Could you explain your tactical forms a little more?  As for the current anyos....I've noticed that some people, Ken to be specific, has made some changes to them, however, some of the changes have left me scratching my head, as to why they were changed.  I do them as I originally learned them, less the changes.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Dec 3, 2009)

MJS said:


> Could you explain your tactical forms a little more? As for the current anyos....I've noticed that some people, Ken to be specific, has made some changes to them, however, some of the changes have left me scratching my head, as to why they were changed. I do them as I originally learned them, less the changes.


Sure. Tac Form #1 is the palm oriented 1-2-3 (brush-trap-strike). Tac Form #2 is the back hand variation of that (back hand parry-palm slap down-counter strike). And so it goes.

Each Tac Form can lead into: a counter strike, a throw, a body manipulation (offset of some sort), a choke. Instead of learning 8 empty hand anyos and distilling the arnis out of all the karate moves (easy for me - I am a karate man to begin with), let's take the arnis moves and see where they lead us.

The Tac Forms are templates for entry into follow up/finishing moves.

I've got a DVD that demonstrates & and explains them fully (cheap product plug).

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## MJS (Dec 3, 2009)

Dan Anderson said:


> Sure. Tac Form #1 is the palm oriented 1-2-3 (brush-trap-strike). Tac Form #2 is the back hand variation of that (back hand parry-palm slap down-counter strike). And so it goes.
> 
> Each Tac Form can lead into: a counter strike, a throw, a body manipulation (offset of some sort), a choke. Instead of learning 8 empty hand anyos and distilling the arnis out of all the karate moves (easy for me - I am a karate man to begin with), let's take the arnis moves and see where they lead us.
> 
> ...


 
Cool!  Thanks for explaining that.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 3, 2009)

Dan Anderson said:


> I've got a DVD that demonstrates & and explains them fully (cheap product plug).


Dan. You, a cheap product plug? Say it ain't so!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Dec 7, 2009)

Datu Tim Hartman said:


> Dan. You, a cheap product plug? Say it ain't so!


Didn't cost a thing.  Now THAT, in this economy, is cheap! 

Moi


----------

